# Where can I find double clip leads for feeding time?



## glenolam (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm in big brain fart mode....

[_OK - so I typed the four letter word for passing gas (You know...F A R T) and it gets replaced with wind!_]



I want to start clipping up the goats for grain time - it's just getting too much with 9.  They attack me like teenagers at Planned Parenthood when they hand out condoms (OK, bad analogy, but you get the idea  ).

[_OK, so now I can say condom, but not F A R T ?!?   _]

I checked the usual on-line sites and local feed stores, but can't find what I'm looking for...so maybe it just doesn't exist.

I was thinking of screwing eye hooks (strong ones!) into the walls and using a short double clip lead, so I could clip one side into the eye hook and the other to the goat's collar.  Does that makes sense?

If I've lost my marbles and this is a bad idea - let me know.  Or if you have something that works better, I'd love to hear the idea!


----------



## Calliopia (Jul 29, 2010)

I made my own. I used heavy dog leashes and cut them to about 18" long.   Then I threaded a new clip onto the cut end of the leash, folded it over and riveted it shut.   My extra clips came from old leashes I had salvaged the hardware from before pitching the frayed lead part. 

So I ended up with   Clip... leash...Clip.      It was very similar to the Ute Leads for securing a dog in the back of a truck, but with out being $20 each. 


I am assuming this is what you mean by double ended leads.   The other option is to buy double headed clips but those are only about 6" long at most.


----------



## PJisaMom (Jul 29, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I'm in big brain fart mode....
> 
> [_OK - so I typed the four letter word for passing gas (You know...F A R T) and it gets replaced with wind!_]
> 
> ...


No F A R T S!  That's funny!  

I know *exactly* what you are talking about with the double clip lead thingy.  I have done exactly what you want to do... and it works great!  I got mine at our local family Farm and Home store, but they are made by Weaver leather.  They are called:

Multi-Livestock Fence Ties
n Single-ply nylon fence ties feature nickel plated swivel snaps at both ends
n Box-stitched at stress points for durability
n Measure 1" x 18" (including snaps)
35-7098 Black or Blue
35-8148 Pink Fusion, Purple Jazz, Hurricane Blue or Lime Zest

You can look at the pdf of what I found here .

Can't seem to find a quick link online, as I have to run, but I think I got mine for around five bucks?  Let me know if you need more info... I have to head over there soon... 

[Oh... and I got some hanging wall clasps that I clip the bucket handles to, about 8 inches away from the eye hook and it's working out great!  Maybe I can grab a picture later...]


----------



## glenolam (Jul 29, 2010)

I took a look on-line at the Weaver leather site...they don't sell on-line, so I'll have to search to find a store near me.

Calliopia - great idea on re-using old leads and such.  I'll have to see what I have lying around.  I need 9 total right now, and definitely know I don't have 4-5 clips lying around - as well as if I'm handy enough to create my own leads!


----------



## freemotion (Jul 29, 2010)

If you are not handy with a needle and thread, you can always go to the hardware store and buy a few lengths of chain...have them cut it to the length you want right there....and some double end snaps, two per chain.  Done.  You'll spend a bit more, but they will last forever and no one will chew through them.


----------



## warthog (Jul 29, 2010)

I do exactly the same at feeding time, but don't bother with leads, I use rope.  Just knot it around the clips at either end, works great.

Hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmmmm, free - you may be on to something.....

We just happen to have a whole big container of chain that we got to use on our fence gates....and my husband has a chain cutter for work....all I'd need is the clasps!

Now, why didn't I just think of that!


----------



## dkluzier (Jul 30, 2010)

Got my double clip hooks at Tractor Supply.  They also have an online store.

then using bolt cutters we cut a dog tie out chain to length for the leads.


----------



## Mea (Jul 30, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I was thinking of screwing eye hooks (strong ones!) into the walls and using a short double clip lead, so I could clip one side into the eye hook and the other to the goat's collar.  Does that makes sense?
> !


Good idea !!    

  Before i got my own bolt cutters... i would have the hardware store cut the chain to length for me.  The i would use those "connector links"  ( don't know the real name of them)  but the are like a link only they twist/screw open and closed.  one end of the chain would be fastened to the eyebolt with a link, the other to a Swivel clip, with another link.  ( Must be a swivel clip....we almost lost an animal when she twisted the chain way too tight ! ) 

  They work neat !!  Plus if You coat the threads of the linky thing with vasoline... You can still open them in freezing temps...should You need to do so.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 30, 2010)

Mea - I know exactly what you're talking about with your "connector links".  Those sure would solve the question about how to connect the clip to the chain.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 30, 2010)

dkluzier said:
			
		

> Got my double clip hooks at Tractor Supply.  They also have an online store.


I practically live at TSC....even considered working there part time just to get a discount!


----------



## patandchickens (Jul 30, 2010)

If it were me I'd make my own, like others have said. You can use flat nylon and sew it with tack repair (waxed) thread and a sewing awl, or in some cases you can use a fishing line and a very stout needle and pliers. Or you can use rope and any of a variety of ways to attach the hardware, depending on rope type and your personal skills and preferences -- double the rope end back and either whip it on, weave it back in, whip with wire and cover with duct tape, or buy those little clamp things that you crimp onto the rope.

Another option though is to get cheap horse trailer ties (probably you want_ trailer ties_ rather than crossties, since you want relatively short). IF you can find an easy source of cheap versions, as opposed to things with all sorts of safety devices and made of snazzy materials in peoples' show colors and such , they are pretty much what you're looking for.

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Jul 31, 2010)

What great timing for this thread!  I'm so glad you asked. 

I used to feed the does at milking time and pull the doelings one at a time for supplemental, etc but ... I stopped milking to let the does build up better with these evil barberpoles and I'm giving extra pellets to the little boys. It's getting ridiculous!  Yesterday EVERYONE (except the llamas thankfully) mobbed me at the gate. Geese were getting stepped on, goats were getting nipped and butted. It was utter chaos and I couldn't even safely open the gate to bring the buckets in. Then when I DID get everyone separated and had four goats in a pen with four buckets, i looked up to see all four heads crammed into ONE bucket and the goats rear-ends all spinning madly round the bucket like a merry-go-round. It was hilarious but I think I'm down one bucket because of it. 

I'm going to the hardware store TODAY and get stuff to clip them all up. Before I bring another bucket in sight of them!

Oh, and btw, I have gotten a few old belts at thrift stores to use for tying during milking, etc. The good woven nylon or leather ones can be reused with their buckles or with dog-leash type clips. Sounds like rope is maybe cheaper though, and chain more secure. Just thought I'd mention it though. Probably the best use for them is milking hobbles.


----------



## jlbpooh (Aug 1, 2010)

I use the gate chains that came with my gates from TSC. They even gave me some extras without buying another gate once when I asked. They said that many people don't take the chains so they usually have extras. The are about 18 inches long and come with a snap on one end. I just bought another double ended snap for the other and hook them to an eye hook screwed into the studs in the goat house.


----------



## Calliopia (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not sure if you resolved this yet but in case other people were interested I found these  http://www.tractorsupply.com/saving...nylon-trailer-tie-for-horses-burgundy-5031404  .  

7.00 each and that's pretty much the price of the hardware.  Can't beat it once you figure in labor to make them as well.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting that link!  I might just give those a try seeing as how I haven't yet started on cutting the chain yet.  It's always something.....


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 17, 2010)

That's what I was going to suggest--best price is at TS.  I'd use them for smaller livestock, because you can choose whether to use the panic, or quick-release on the halter or attach to the wall, and if the animal panics you can easily pull and release it.  Many people prefer to connect it to the halter, but with horses, that's a little dangerous if they get scared.  DON'T buy the bungee cord type. I will not replace mine with them. I have had 4 of those broken by a few of my horses.  They just keep pulling until the stretch and break the trailer tie.  Then, they look at you and say...."What?!?"


----------



## glenolam (Sep 22, 2010)

jlbpooh said:
			
		

> I use the gate chains that came with my gates from TSC. They even gave me some extras without buying another gate once when I asked.


Just wanted to give a big THANKS for this comment!  We had to buy another gate a few weekends ago.  In my experience, the gates either came with NO chain or the chain was already attached.  Well, the employee loaded the gate in the truck, walked over to this 5 gal bucket and handed us a chain.  My brain went back to this thread and I said "Gee, honey, this would be PERFECT for the project I'm working on....(now directing this to the employee) Do you sell these here?"

She said "No, but how many are you looking for?"

"I dunno...maybe 7?"

(Walks over to 5 gal bucket) "Here ya go....just remember where you got them from!"

How awesome is that!  I confessed to her how much we acutally do spend there and said I was surprised she didn't recognize us.


----------



## jlbpooh (Sep 22, 2010)

I have 6 or 7 gate chains, and besides the feeding time thing, they have come in handy for all sorts of things. Hubby has even stolen a couple for a project or two. I may have to go ask for some more now that there are all new people at our TSC again. The turnover there is unbelievable.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 23, 2010)

So, glenolam, have you started clipping everyone at feeding time?  I am thinking of doing this.  I do have some goats that get a bit too aggressive, and a couple who have to go into a stall to eat.  Seems like, at this point, it would be quicker and easier for me to just clip everyone up at feed time and let them eat or wait until I am done with chores and everyone has had a chance to eat.

I'm curious to see how it is working out for you.  Do you have any problems when you first start clipping them?  Like, are the first goats that get tied up vulnerable to the ones not yet tied up?


----------



## glenolam (Sep 23, 2010)

Says meekly...."neoooooow"...

Honestly, I'm never a procrastinator (ask my husband - when I say I want something done I mean NOW), but we got involved with our cows calving, fencing in the front pasture for them and now my sister is home for her bridal shower this weekend and I'm the MOH so I'm dealing with that, plus yesterday was hubby's birthday, so gotta take another day to do dinner/cake with the family....

Yadda Yadda Yadda...

At least I have the clips!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 23, 2010)

Waddaya mean, you are busy?    Get clipping!


----------



## glenolam (Sep 23, 2010)

That's why I said _"meekly"_!

Sheesh...you sound like me!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm no fool.  I'm letting you work out the kinks in the system so I can learn from your mistakes.   Now get out there and install those tie chains!  It'll only take you ten minutes!  Chop-chop!


----------



## glenolam (Sep 27, 2010)

OK, OK....MOM! 

Now that I survived the weekend I can get back into my normal routines.  I promise I'll have the chains installed by this weekend (I gotta work, too yaknow!)


----------



## freemotion (Sep 27, 2010)




----------

